# I got a pleco!!



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been waiting several weeks. My local Petsmart has had tags for many species of pleco. My favorite of these was the hifin pleco. I haven't seen any ever since I found the tags. Tonight they finally had one. I snagged him and brought him home. He is a small little crap...for now. He has such a pretty color. I'll post pics soon!


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations! Amazing that Petsmart has started carrying some of the more unusual varieties. Enjoy your new addition.


----------

